# GTO Radio Identification



## GTOBOB (Aug 22, 2006)

Where can i find out what ac-delco radio belongs in a 1968 GTO? I have one and think it belongs to a gto but not sure. Is there a site i can check the model number to see if it is GTO or not.I went to one site and it says it is a 1968 tempest-lemans no mention of GTO ? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Bob


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Bob,

I believe the Same Radio is used in the Lemans, Tempest and GTO. I have a Service Manual for my 67 and everything relating to the A-body (Lemans, Tempest and GTO) is listed as Tempest. Everything relating to the B-Body is listed as Pontiac. Here are some codes I found for 68;

7303362 68 Pontiac AM/FM~Stereo
7303302 68 Pontiac AM/FM
7303262 68 Tempest AM/FM~Stereo
7302762 68 Tempest AM/FM
7302752 68 Tempest AM

DELCO MODEL NUMBERS AND DATE CODES


----------



## GTOBOB (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks this is what i thought but not sure. Bob


----------

